# Demolition



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Saw an old farmhouse being demo'd today, made me wonder what are the RRP rules in refrence to demolition? There was no sign of any precautions being taken, excavator was knocking house into pieces and loading into dump trucks. I don't recall any refrence to demo's in the RRP class.

Sage


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

As far as RRP, complete demo does not apply because nobody will be living in it. OHSA, on the other hand has some rules.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

The city has been having contractors demo several older homes a month for the last 6 months here. I wondered about the same thing concerning the lead and asbestos that goes flying into the air during demo. And also, where are they dumping the material? Most of the bids for these demos have been so low there is no way they could be paying to dump it at the dump. You think there would some type of regulations.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Chris gave the answer. Demo is OSHA territory.

Now what about a house fire? Who legislates THAT pollution ??


(sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Had a contractor call me the other day, he was doing some demo and took a load to the dump, they would not accept it until he had it tested for lead.


----------



## hoz (Sep 27, 2010)

Several years ago we removed some asbestos furnace ducts in a rental. There is only one dump in the area that is certified to take it and it's 20 miles outside of town. After getting a permit to dump we had to bag the stuff in asbestos marked 6mil plastic. 

When I arrived at the dump I thought there would be a "special" place to put the stuff but they directed me to the regular drop spot and told me to just throw it on the ground. As We were leaving I saw the front end loader pushing the bags into a large pile with all the other refuse. 

Just wondering if disposal of lead paint chips is the same.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

hoz said:


> Several years ago we removed some asbestos furnace ducts in a rental. There is only one dump in the area that is certified to take it and it's 20 miles outside of town. After getting a permit to dump we had to bag the stuff in asbestos marked 6mil plastic.
> 
> When I arrived at the dump I thought there would be a "special" place to put the stuff but they directed me to the regular drop spot and told me to just throw it on the ground. As We were leaving I saw the front end loader pushing the bags into a large pile with all the other refuse.
> 
> Just wondering if disposal of lead paint chips is the same.


 
Yes! It says to bag it,goose neck & dispose of it in the trash! 

Seems kinda stupid but it's really only about the contamination of the home. Not the dump or workers at the dump or the people who build homes or soccer fields their 50 years from now.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I am sure that will be a hot topic in a few years! California is already dealing with it.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

what about the new home built on that plot where they just demo'd? 

It don't even matter to anybody that there could be contamination of the ground right? Because it won't be on the grid at all, since its a new home there. But take a contractor working on a pre 78, he/she is liable for ground contamination regardless of who's fault it may be. Anything wrong with this picture?


----------

